# RX100 III



## slow231 (May 22, 2014)

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 III First Impressions Review: Digital Photography Review

anyone else really interested in this? the best camera is the one you have with you.  with backpacking, snowboarding, motorcycle trips, travelling... a dslr kit just doesn't always make sense.  I have an olympus xz1 that has been faithfully producing great pictures for me since forever ( Olympus XZ-1 photos - vince1 ) , but i'm starting to look for something else.  I recently took an rx100 with me to disney world.  I loved the smaller form factor, but wasn't too impressed with the speed of the lens.  The larger sensor (compared to the xz1) also needed more stopping down to get decent depth of field as well.  I know everyone usually want's it the other way around, but truthfully for travel/exploration, deep DOF is a welcome thing imo.

now comes the rx100 III.  a fast lens through the zoom range (to keep ISO at bay), and even more welcome is the 24mm instead of 28mm wide end.  The wider wide end is a big deal imo, 24-70 range is a perfect sweet spot. The EVF is also a pretty nice feature for outdoors stuff (which i use these types of cameras for a lot!).  If need be, to compensate for the loss of DOF i could stop down and hopefully rely on better ISO performance from the backside-illuminated sensors (used on the II and III, i didn't find the rx100-I's ISO to be much better than the xz1).  I'd gladly welcome the smaller size and built in lens cap (the xz1 is small enough to be "pocketable", but just barely which leads to a lot of pocket wrestling and issues with the lens cap).  I also find the DR of the xz1 to be a bit lagging as well.

in any case i'm taking a cross country motorcycle trip later this summer and i'm thinking the RX100III would fit the bill perfectly. wifi will be another bonus for updates along the way. hopefully prices will drop!


----------



## MOREGONE (May 23, 2014)

yeah the RX100's are pretty inticing across the board but the III is the topping on the cake with the EVF and faster lens.

I have a Panasonic LX5 which is very similar to your XZ1 and would consider the RX100iii for its replacement. The LX5 has some wonderful features but I never use the attachment EVF I have for it because the additional size and something else to carry/lose.


----------



## slow231 (May 26, 2014)

yeah i'm definitely getting this camera when it comes out.  all the reviews about the sony's not-so-great menu system and handling are absolutely true, but after already having used the rx100 extensively it's something i can work with.  Everything else about this camera is spot on for what i need.  I honestly think my PAS is more important than any single lens in my DSLR kit.  when i think about it that way the 799 is actually kind of cheap!


----------

